# Angele Emiel - ex BM 181



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Good evening chaps, detectives wanted in the Southampton/Portsmouth area. Just discovered within the last half hour that it is BELIEVED that this vessel, built 1925, ex O 191, which I last photographed in Brixham in 1983, may be a houseboat in the Portsmouth/Southampton area. Knowing you lot out there, (cos I know you are good at this), I expect confirmation within 24 hours, followed by photos in the gallery........seriously,if anyone can confirm, it will really help with my BM database, regards to all, Trev


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Trev,

Pic of her at following site aground outside Ostend harbour, just scroll down a bit. 7th December 1946

http://users.pandora.be/urbiehome/Lifepic.html

Chris.


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank s Chris, I had discovered this photo a couple of months back.....I'm grateful to you for putting the thread on...........Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re - ex BM 181 - Angele Emiel*

New info now pinpoints vessel in the Portsmouth area.......anyone seen her please ?? Trev


----------



## martin johns (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a member called John Feltham who lives in the Portsmouth area Trev. He regularly posts photos (occasionally of fishing boats). It maybe worth sending him a PM on the subject.
Martin


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you Martin...........I will do that, regards, Trev


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Info suggests she may be near the refinery (does that help ?)


----------



## martin johns (Apr 4, 2006)

*Angele Emiel*

Any chance of getting a more specific location Trev. 
I'm up that way in a couple of weeks so I could get some photos if I knew where she was.


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Apparently quite close to the refinery , I have no idea where that is martin....BTW I have made contact with David james, he has a stack of info, it was coming at me so fast I couldnt take it all in ........we are meeting up, so I'll take a notepad with me. Hope to exchange photos with him as well, he has some great ones !! Thanks for your help Martin, much appreciated, Trev


----------

